# got mine



## pike2 (Dec 2, 2012)

skin on it for awhile then cut a few chunks off and fry it up
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















61548746.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 2, 2012


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice whitey


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Looks like some celebratory smoking is in order.


----------



## roller (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats great !


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

thank you guys


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 3, 2012)

Still looking for mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !

  Mike


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> Still looking for mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gulfport MS,   my uncle moved there for a couple of years, the only thing he missis is buying shrimp off the fishing boats,   when he moved back he brought back 4 large coolers full 2 of them had Rock shrimp in them and couldent stop eating those things.


----------



## bigblue (Dec 3, 2012)

i can smell the neck roast smoking as i type this


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

naaaa thats just some flank steak i cut off last night and fried it up today


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 3, 2012)

It's nice to be able to get fresh shrimp !  Have you tried smoked shrimp?

  Mike


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> It's nice to be able to get fresh shrimp !  Have you tried smoked shrimp?
> 
> Mike


no i havent but it sounds good


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice one!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   :)


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice kill there. Wish I was a hunter, I see them all the time here around my house.

FYI... smoked shrimp is very good. I did some last yr. with some smoked frog legs.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Nice kill there. Wish I was a hunter, I see them all the time here around my house.
> 
> FYI... smoked shrimp is very good. I did some last yr. with some smoked frog legs.
> 
> ...


getting shrimp around here is costly but i wouldn't mind trying that at least once,     man i haven't had frog legs in a long time,    another thing just came to mind,  smoked snapping turtle meat,  I've cleared out a few farm ponds of them before bet that would be good too


----------



## pike2 (Dec 4, 2012)

this was a lucky long shot to the head with a muzzleloader.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 4, 2012)

Way to go!  Still looking here. Mabe on the christmas hunt.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 4, 2012)

So by luck do you mean you were aiming at the chest and hit the head or are you being just a bit modest? I am a muzzleloader hunter and I know all about long shots( mostly missing )so i stay within 100yds. now. That is a nice deer for sure though.


----------



## parman (Dec 4, 2012)

I used to like to chicken fry some with gravey on the side.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> So by luck do you mean you were aiming at the chest and hit the head or are you being just a bit modest? I am a muzzleloader hunter and I know all about long shots( mostly missing )so i stay within 100yds. now. That is a nice deer for sure though.


there was a rise in the field between the deer and i and hard to judge distance at that time,   i was at the edge of a timber using a fence post to steady myself,  put my cross hair at the top of his back or mid chest what i couldn't tell was the crosswind out in the open,  so he put his head in the right spot and it spun him right around,   it was a 100+ yard shot.   using a traditions pursuit XLT  50cal  9 power scope, 28 inch barrel with 1/28 twist 100gr triple seven pellets and a sabot bullet.     rifle is on the heavy side but well worth the price


----------



## pike2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Parman----    That's how i fry deer steaks,   wash the meat then flour them and cook in EVOO and butter.

here's the muzzleloader,    top left is the matching traditions 50 cal pistol,   2 other smoke poles there two  a TC thunderhawk and a TC white mountain carbine that's one sweet rifle for timber walking, short light and fast to shoulder it while dressed like an Eskimo.   also a TC Hawkins hanging on the wall.













39230985.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 4, 2012


----------



## pike2 (Dec 2, 2012)

skin on it for awhile then cut a few chunks off and fry it up
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















61548746.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 2, 2012


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice whitey


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Looks like some celebratory smoking is in order.


----------



## roller (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats great !


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

thank you guys


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 3, 2012)

Still looking for mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !

  Mike


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> Still looking for mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gulfport MS,   my uncle moved there for a couple of years, the only thing he missis is buying shrimp off the fishing boats,   when he moved back he brought back 4 large coolers full 2 of them had Rock shrimp in them and couldent stop eating those things.


----------



## bigblue (Dec 3, 2012)

i can smell the neck roast smoking as i type this


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

naaaa thats just some flank steak i cut off last night and fried it up today


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 3, 2012)

It's nice to be able to get fresh shrimp !  Have you tried smoked shrimp?

  Mike


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> It's nice to be able to get fresh shrimp !  Have you tried smoked shrimp?
> 
> Mike


no i havent but it sounds good


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice one!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   :)


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice kill there. Wish I was a hunter, I see them all the time here around my house.

FYI... smoked shrimp is very good. I did some last yr. with some smoked frog legs.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Nice kill there. Wish I was a hunter, I see them all the time here around my house.
> 
> FYI... smoked shrimp is very good. I did some last yr. with some smoked frog legs.
> 
> ...


getting shrimp around here is costly but i wouldn't mind trying that at least once,     man i haven't had frog legs in a long time,    another thing just came to mind,  smoked snapping turtle meat,  I've cleared out a few farm ponds of them before bet that would be good too


----------



## pike2 (Dec 4, 2012)

this was a lucky long shot to the head with a muzzleloader.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 4, 2012)

Way to go!  Still looking here. Mabe on the christmas hunt.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 4, 2012)

So by luck do you mean you were aiming at the chest and hit the head or are you being just a bit modest? I am a muzzleloader hunter and I know all about long shots( mostly missing )so i stay within 100yds. now. That is a nice deer for sure though.


----------



## parman (Dec 4, 2012)

I used to like to chicken fry some with gravey on the side.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> So by luck do you mean you were aiming at the chest and hit the head or are you being just a bit modest? I am a muzzleloader hunter and I know all about long shots( mostly missing )so i stay within 100yds. now. That is a nice deer for sure though.


there was a rise in the field between the deer and i and hard to judge distance at that time,   i was at the edge of a timber using a fence post to steady myself,  put my cross hair at the top of his back or mid chest what i couldn't tell was the crosswind out in the open,  so he put his head in the right spot and it spun him right around,   it was a 100+ yard shot.   using a traditions pursuit XLT  50cal  9 power scope, 28 inch barrel with 1/28 twist 100gr triple seven pellets and a sabot bullet.     rifle is on the heavy side but well worth the price


----------



## pike2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Parman----    That's how i fry deer steaks,   wash the meat then flour them and cook in EVOO and butter.

here's the muzzleloader,    top left is the matching traditions 50 cal pistol,   2 other smoke poles there two  a TC thunderhawk and a TC white mountain carbine that's one sweet rifle for timber walking, short light and fast to shoulder it while dressed like an Eskimo.   also a TC Hawkins hanging on the wall.













39230985.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 4, 2012


----------

